# Lags standbilder .. und habe ich alles probiert ?



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

huhu werte commu.

vorab ja die sufu ist mir bekannt nur scheint derzeit kaum bis keiner das problem zu haben.

derzeit habe ich vor allem in bgs und 25er raids extreme probleme. die latenzen liegen bei 200 bildrate bei 40-60 ABER ich habe immerwieder standbilder (chars bewegen sich auf einen fleck) und fliege vor allem beim castspam dann raus. ( mach ich garnix isses nach 2 sekunden wieder gut und spult die 2 sekunden in speed ab ...)

mein pc :
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 2,40 GHz
3 mb Ram
Nividia GForce 8800 GT
Windows Vista
Norton internet security
Internetanbiter telekom (Entertain Packet) 16k VDSL
Anschluss an den Router über diese Stromdinger ( kein WLAN )

der fehler besteht seid irgendwann in der zweiten woche schlotternächte ..( dachte es liegt daran daher net so druff geachtet)

was ich bisher getan habe :

addons aktualisiert -- ergebnis .. nüx
addons runtergeworfen -- ergebnis .. nüx
packetgrösse die gesendet wird geändert ... nüx
alle stecker überprüft ... einer war net richtig drin ... ergebnis .. nüx
pc zurückgesetzt ... nüx
telekom angesprochen .. die haben alles untersucht und gemessen .. nix (4 x übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
WDB WTF und INTERFACE CACHEgelöscht ... nüx
Router resettet ... nüx
Fenstermodus probiert .. nüx
WOW-REP-TOOL ... nüx
PC saubergemacht ... nüx
geheult .. nüx

interessanter weise ist das problem am abend am stärksten so mein eindruck.
ich sollte erwähnen das alles bis vor den Schlotternächten einwandfrei funktioniert hat und zwar auf den höchsten einstellungen.

ich hab auch mal im techforum die tracergeschichte gemacht : 
https://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...74931&sid=3
ich bitte um sinnvolle Ideen oder Lösungen

thx Elyhdorr


----------



## Raaandy (16. November 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> geheult .. nüx



oh man, ich weiß wie ärgerlich das is wenn pc probleme auftreten. da du schon alles getestet hast was mir einfällt, würd ich dir raten ddas mal im pc technik forum zu fragen evt. kann dir dort geholfen werden.


----------



## Natar (16. November 2009)

> Anschluss an den Router über diese Stromdinger ( kein WLAN )



also ethernet-controller sprich inet wird über den normalen strom geleitet?


----------



## Weissnet (16. November 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> huhu werte commu.
> 
> vorab ja die sufu ist mir bekannt nur scheint derzeit kaum bis keiner das problem zu haben.
> 
> ...




Das einzige Problem was ich auf anhieb sehe ist Windoof Vista..haste ma geschaut ob der nit updates läd oder irgenen ne suchroutine laufen hat?
Also bei mir war es vor ein paar wochen fast das selbe,habe den vista dreck runtergeschmiessen nachdem ich es neu installiert hatte und es immer noch gelaggt hat,und habe mir dann dann windows 7 aufgespielt ultimate 64 seither..kein problem mehr ^^

p.s Hatte die ersten Probleme mit Vista seitdem eu Windows 7 release nachdem die ganze zeit iwelche shice updates für vista dann noch rausgeworfen wurden..hat einfach nur noch generft..und vista allein braucht ja schon 2 von deinen 3 gb ram...


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

mjap die gehen über normalen strom ( mach ich schon seit jahren mit 0 probs)

vista .. ok es ist schwer zwischen vistahassern und konkreten vorschlägen zu unterscheiden. prinzipiell funktioniert alles bis eben in wow .. und updates werden geladen ohne probleme

das ely


----------



## Weissnet (16. November 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> mjap die gehen über normalen strom ( mach ich schon seit jahren mit 0 probs)
> 
> vista .. ok es ist schwer zwischen vistahassern und konkreten vorschlägen zu unterscheiden. prinzipiell funktioniert alles bis eben in wow .. und updates werden geladen ohne probleme
> 
> das ely



Na ja vista war schon toll..nur jedes update hat vista iwie nur langsamer gemacht..besonders die in letzter zeit...


----------



## Natar (16. November 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> mjap die gehen über normalen strom ( mach ich schon seit jahren mit 0 probs)
> 
> das ely



da haben wir die mögliche lösung, ich versuch mal so sinnbildlich zu vermitteln

ich vermute du hast 2 so kästchen (blau?) welche dem pc vermitteln dass die signale, welche durch den strom kommen, inet-technisch sind

nur, du sagt dass du vorallem am abend solche probleme hast.

grund dafür ist: zu solchen spitzenzeiten (wenn alle durchschnittlichen hausfrauen mal ein 6-gang-menü kochen) ist der stromverbrauch über die leitungen erhöht. Die Ethernet-controller sind dazu da, die stromlinien abzuändern (wie heissen diese kurven nochmal), um dem pc zu erklären, dass hier inet-signale kommen. Bei hohem Stromverbrauch wird allerdings die Erkennung von jenen erschwert.
Lösung: entweder w-lan oder kabel, ethernet ist mit dem steigenden anforderungen nicht mehr leistungsfähig genug


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. November 2009)

Norton... also ich sags nur ungern aber alle unerklärbaren Probleme die ich und meine Bekannten jemals in Verbindung mit Rödeln auf der Platte oder dicken Programmbremsern hatten hingen mit Norton Produkten zusammen.
Deinstalliere es mal testweise um diese Ursache auszuschließen.

Hast du mal versucht deine Netzwerktreiber zu aktualisieren?
Wenn deine Latenz allerdings immer bei 200ms hängt und bei den krassen Aussetzern nicht nach oben schnellt ist eine unstabile Verbindung auszuschließen.
Viel mehr würde ich darauf tippen, das was im Hintergrund läuft das Daten überträgt. Lavasoft Adaware / Spybot Search & Destroy drüberlaufen lassen. 

Bei 16MBit DSL bist du üblicherweise unter 200ms Latenz.


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. November 2009)

Hiho,

mich würde interessieren, ob auf deine Standbilder auch schon Disconnects gefolgt sind. Bisher konnte ich aus deinem Text so etwas nicht herauslesen.


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

ja aber nur bei castpsam während des standbildes ( und bei onys welpen *fg*) ^^

bei den ethernet controlern wüsst ich nicht was da an anforderungen nach oben gegangen ist in den letzten 2-3 wochen ... klingt unwahrscheinlich
zu norton .. es ist sicherlich ne bremse .. hat aber vorher auch net viel gebremst.

üblich waren früher 60 br und 75 latenz .. in dala halt etwas schlechter

ely


----------



## Elrîan (16. November 2009)

hi!

hab einen ganz ähnlichen rechner und auch über d-lan laufen. bei mir fing es auch so an... längere lags, auch so im 
2-5sec bereich,  in schlachtzügen und dann kamen ohne ende kritische fehler. hauptsächlich in dalaran, oder beim fliegen... 
hab daraufhin auch erstmal das standartprogramm gefahren... addons aus usw... half alles nichts!
daraufhin hab ich die grafikeinstellung auf die hälfte reduziert, seitdem kann ich wieder zocken und bin nahezu seelig!


----------



## Mindadar (16. November 2009)

Hast diese lags auch in dalaran? ist bei mir extrem da da eh scheinbar 60% der allianz rumgammelt.....
manchmal sehr nervig. 
Aber gut zu wissen das du keiner von denen sein kannst die unsere städte überrennen und alles zerstören -.-


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

klingt nach einer möglichkeit doch erklärt es nicht woran es liegt. 
mir ist nicht bekannt das irgendetwas seitens blizz gemacht wurde was ein runterschrauben der grafikeinstellungen rechtfertigt.
desweiteren habe ich beim addonrunterschmeissen es ebenfalls gemacht .. es läuft besser aber das problem ist nicht weg.

mfg ely


----------



## Mindadar (16. November 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> klingt nach einer möglichkeit doch erklärt es nicht woran es liegt.
> mir ist nicht bekannt das irgendetwas seitens blizz gemacht wurde was ein runterschrauben der grafikeinstellungen rechtfertigt.
> desweiteren habe ich beim addonrunterschmeissen es ebenfalls gemacht .. es läuft besser aber das problem ist nicht weg.
> 
> mfg ely



Hast fenstermodus probiert?
hatte auch ma diese lags (waren mal soo extrem das ich sogar immer ticket schreibe musste um aus og rauszukommen)


----------



## Elrîan (16. November 2009)

war bei mir auch nur die letzte möglichkeit...
kann mir auch nicht erklären, warum das spiel nach einem patch erstmal wochenlang richtig gut läuft und dann auf einmal sowas kommt... aber wie gesagt, bei mir hat es geholfen... vorher wars nichmal mehr möglich einmal quer durch dal zu laufen, ohne einen kritischen fehler zu bekommen... und jetzt kann ich ohne probleme wieder questen und alle inis gehen...
was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, das ganze war nur in nordend so... also in den alten gebieten, hatte ich absolut keine probleme...

viel erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## WackoJacko (16. November 2009)

Ich würde dann wie bereits erwähnt in einen PC Technik Forum nachfragen oder im Forum deines Herstellers (deines PCs).

Ich denke mal die können dir da bessere Auskunft geben.

mfg

EDIT: Oder du holst dir gleich einen High-End PC sofern du das Geld hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (16. November 2009)

Ich hab grafik komplett runter geschraubt....weiß schon nicht mehr wie es aussieht wow mit grafik auf komplett hoch zu spielen xD
aber egal der spielspaß besteht ja immer noch ^^


----------



## Leelo (16. November 2009)

hallo
ich würde an deiner stelle doch mal deine d-lan lösung durch ein langes lan-kabel ersetzen nur um zu testen ob deine beiden d-lan "modems" noch richtig funktionieren.ein freund von mir hatte das selbe problem mit den d-lan teilen.sie funktionierten eigendlich immer gut aber im lauf der zeit nahmen seine lagg´s und standbilder immer mehr zu .als er dann zum test einfach mal ein kabel direkt duch die wohnung gelegt hatte konnte er ohne störungen zocken .letztendlich hat er die d-lan teile rausgeschmissen und hat sich einen w-lan router geholt da er das kabel nicht zwischen den türen liegenlassen wollte.


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

Fenstermodus getestet ..keine änderung

ely


----------



## Natar (16. November 2009)

wie du mein tipp übergehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag dir es liegt an diesen teilern
frag mal einen techniker, die wissen schon wizo diese nicht mehr empfohlen werden :O


----------



## Thewizard76 (16. November 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem was ich auf anhieb sehe ist Windoof Vista..haste ma geschaut ob der nit updates läd oder irgenen ne suchroutine laufen hat?
> Also bei mir war es vor ein paar wochen fast das selbe,habe den vista dreck runtergeschmiessen nachdem ich es neu installiert hatte und es immer noch gelaggt hat,und habe mir dann dann windows 7 aufgespielt ultimate 64 seither..kein problem mehr ^^
> 
> p.s Hatte die ersten Probleme mit Vista seitdem eu Windows 7 release nachdem die ganze zeit iwelche shice updates für vista dann noch rausgeworfen wurden..hat einfach nur noch generft..und vista allein braucht ja schon 2 von deinen 3 gb ram...


Und Du willst mit Vista arbeiten? Glaube ich nicht wirklich. Hast im I-Net bestimmt mal ein paar Dinge gelesen und meinst jetzt das Du genau weisst das es nur Vista sein kann.
Also bei mir braucht Vista beim hochfahren knapp 900 MB Hauptspeicher und danach senkt er sich auf ca 650 - 700 MB ab.
Vista ist nicht das Problem so viel sei gesagt.
Habe die 32 Bit und 64 Bit Home Version und habe keine Probs.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (16. November 2009)

Hallo,

hast Du das Reparaturtool von Blizzard schon mal über Deine Installation gejagt? Vielleicht sind nur ein paar Dateien im virtuellen Eimer.

Zu den Power-LAN-Adaptern: Die modulieren nichts am Strom selbst. Die PowerLAN-Adapter schicken das Ethernet-Signal auf den äußeren Schichten des Kupferkabels hin und her. Stromspitzen können das Signal beeinträchtigen, hat aber dann die Folge, dass dann meist eines der blauen Kästchen dampft. Stromschwankungen sind den Geräten herzlich egal.

Solltest Du das Netzwerk testen wollen, dann lass neben WoW in einer DOS-Box einen Ping zu einer stabilen Seite z.B. heise.de laufen (in einer Endlosschleife). Am besten spielst Du dann WoW in einem Fenster und kannst dann sehen wenn die Hänger auftreten ob die Ping-Zeit zum Server eingebrochen ist. Wenn nicht, dann hängen die Ruckler nicht am Netzwerk.

Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen:
- Auslagerungsdatei löschen - in den Systemeinstellungen aus machen - neu starten
- Defragmentieren der Festplatte, danach Auslagerungsdatei wieder ein (bei mehr als 3 GB RAM kann man sie aber auch getrost weg lassen)
- WoW-Reparaturtool laufen lassen.
- Addons komplett deaktivieren und testen

Hat sich sonst was geändert? Netzwerk oder GraKa-Treiber?


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

reptool hatte ich auch schon laufen lassen ^^

gleichmal oben mit eintragen

ely


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

so die tracersache oben eingetragen

ich schreib im übrigen desewegen alles recht genau rein weil zu 90 % in solchen threats immer steht : ah problem gefunden thx ...

und keiner weis was es nun war -.-

mfg ely


----------



## Zarlord (16. November 2009)

> - Defragmentieren der Festplatte, danach Auslagerungsdatei wieder ein (bei mehr als 3 GB RAM kann man sie aber auch getrost weg lassen)



Bei 3GB Ram würd ich Dir empfehlen die Auslagerungsdatei auf keinen Fall abzuschalten, wenn Du nicht noch zusätzliche Probleme mit dem ein oder anderen Prog bekommen willst.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso Du nicht mal Deine DLan-Adapter genauer unter die Lupe nimmst. Auch wenn die schon seit Ewigkeiten ihren Dienst tuen.
Die Dinger sind nicht unproblematisch und es kann sehr wohl bei Spannungsschwankungen zu Geschwingkeitseinbußen und Verbindungsabrüchen kommen. 
Stechdosenleisten mögen die Adapter auch nicht.
Einfach mal googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es auf jeden Fall testweise mit einem Kabel versuchen.

Deine Hardware ist ansonsten absolut ausreichend für wow.


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

werd ich auf jedenfalle auchnoch testen .. kann nur immo net ( meine frau steigt mir aufs dach wenn ich ihr nochmehr mit dem pc und wow auf den sack gehe ...) ^^

ely


----------



## Zarlord (16. November 2009)

Hab hier was interessantes für Dich in einem anderen Forum gefunden:



> Zitat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Gibt es hierfür eine verständliche nachvollziehbare physikalische Erklärung?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Quelle: www.dsl-magazin.de

Das heißt irgendein Gerät im Stromkreis mit einem Schaltnetzteil könnte z.B. das Prob sein.


----------



## Tomlin (16. November 2009)

Wielange hast du die Karte schon eingebaut?

Bei meinem Alten PC war die Graka einfach nur verstaupt. Wenn die Karte im 25 Raid viel Leistung bringen
musste ist sie zu heiss geworden. Hatte dann auch diese Ausetzter.

Sonst wüsste ich nix.


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

hab den pc zum saubermachen sogar weggebracht ^^ war au nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber gute idee gleichmal oben mit eintragen

ely

ps: das mit gen geräten test ich noch .. wird wohl die elektrische zahnbürste sein *fg* .. aber ernsthaft nein es is nix neues angeschlossen worden


----------



## yokotay (16. November 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> huhu werte commu.
> 
> vorab ja die sufu ist mir bekannt nur scheint derzeit kaum bis keiner das problem zu haben.
> 
> ...



3MB RAM sind aber auch zu wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandolito (16. November 2009)

Ich würde mal addons probeweise ausschalten, besonders recount zieht ohne Ende.


----------



## Zarlord (16. November 2009)

Klick mal die Quelle an. In dem Thread war es das Netzteil einer externen Festplatte, das die Probs verursacht hat.
Und es muss ja nicht ein neues Gerät in dem Raum, in dem Dein Compi steht sein. 
Es reicht wenn ein neues Gerät in dem Stromnetz hinzugekommen ist, in dem Dein Netzwerk läuft. Das kann auch in einem anderen Raum oder auch auf anderer Etage geschehen sein.


----------



## Anser (16. November 2009)

Habe seid ich D-Lan benutze genau die beschriebenen Probleme, ich würde von daher auch auf die D-Lan stecker tippen.

Fals wer einen Tipp hat wie es sich trotz der Stecker Laggfrei Spielen läst bin ich dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (W-Lan fällt aus will ich net wegen Baby im Haushalt und Lan Kabel läst sich nicht verlegen da Türen & Co. im weg sind)


----------



## Raven76 (16. November 2009)

Also ich hab auch die Pros. das teilweise meine Latenz über 6-8k ligt und ich dann rausfliege. hab auch schon addons runter gemacht getestet und wieder drauf gezogen und und und alles erfolglos. An meiner rechnen leistung und dsl leitung kann es nicht liegen.

Intel® Core(tm)2 Quad 3GHz
8 GB Ram
ATI 4870 Pro Graka
Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit

16er DSL leitung

wenn wer lösung weiß bitte melden


----------



## Zarlord (16. November 2009)

Raven76 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch die Pros. das teilweise meine Latenz über 6-8k ligt und ich dann rausfliege. hab auch schon addons runter gemacht getestet und wieder drauf gezogen und und und alles erfolglos. An meiner rechnen leistung und dsl leitung kann es nicht liegen.
> 
> Intel® Core(tm)2 Quad 3GHz
> 8 GB Ram
> ...



Hast Du immer so eine Latenz ?
Vor ein paar Monate hatte ich zeitweise auch das Problem. Immer wenn ich diese Prob hatte, hab ich meinen Router neugestartet und die Latenz war wieder normal. Das Problem ist aber nur eine relativ kurze Zeit aufgetreten, ich glaube es war nach einem Patch.


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. November 2009)

sooo teledoof meint ... mja es wär da was das müsste mann testen aber .. was es ist sagt mann mir net. der techniker hat mir aber seine handynummer gegeben und ich soll ihn morgen anrufen ob es immernoch so ist. ( letzte mal war auch was hatte aber nix mit meinem problem zu tun)

nungut wir werden sehen ..

mal schaun wo ich mit ein kabel herschleif was ich querlegen kann und das dlan zu testen das fehlt noch in der abhakliste.

zu den addons .. habe ich eingangs schon geschrieben das dahingehend alles getestet ist

ely


----------



## Raven76 (16. November 2009)

nee nur mal so zwischen durch in dala oder halt TW oder in Raids, Inis. ist halt nur für alle doof wenn der Main Tank dauernt Disco hat.


----------



## FroggyStyle (16. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> grund dafür ist: zu solchen spitzenzeiten (wenn alle durchschnittlichen hausfrauen mal ein 6-gang-menü kochen) ist der stromverbrauch über die leitungen erhöht. Die Ethernet-controller sind dazu da, die stromlinien abzuändern (wie heissen diese kurven nochmal), um dem pc zu erklären, dass hier inet-signale kommen. Bei hohem Stromverbrauch wird allerdings die Erkennung von jenen erschwert.
> Lösung: entweder w-lan oder kabel, ethernet ist mit dem steigenden anforderungen nicht mehr leistungsfähig genug



hmm, also ich hab ja nicht viel Ahnung davon, aber: Soweit  ich weiß, funktionieren die Stromadapter nur innerhalb eines Stromkreises. Soll heißen Fräulein Liesemüller kann nebenan soviel kochen wie sie will... Um den Strom im Haus so stark zum schwanken zu bringen, dass sich das auf andere Stromkreise auswirkt, müsste man schon seinen eigenen Schamanen an der Steckdose haben, der Dauer-Kettenblitz spammt! 
Und er hat ja geschrieben, dass vor  den Schlotternächten alles normal gelaufen ist. Ich denke Fräulein Liesemüller wirdnicht erst seit 2 Wochen wissen, wie man eine Herdplatte benutzt!?!


----------



## FroggyStyle (16. November 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> ps: das mit gen geräten test ich noch .. wird wohl die elektrische zahnbürste sein *fg* .. aber ernsthaft nein es is nix neues angeschlossen worden



Vielleicht hat deine Frau sich ja n kleines Spielzeug besorgt, weil du dauernd wow zockst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Ladestation dazu klemmt bestimmt in der Steckdose hinterm Bett^^


----------

